# Zombie Hunter costume



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello.............?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Since the majority of Zombie killing I have seen done in film is with a gun, I'm seeing bandoliers across your chest with loads of ammo and holsters on each hip and a sawed off shotgun in a holder between your shoulderblades, you know...you reach back....pull it out....and *BLAM!!!*

I'll have to think some more on the clothing and accessories, LOL


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh, and look what I just found a few threads down.... 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/101851-zombie-hunter.html


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much MHooch. Actually, earlier I was checking out that thread to get some ideas, and my thoughts are exactly what you've said. But, I am going with sort of a non traditional zombie hunter. I'll post pics of some sketches or ideas I'll come up with


----------

